

PG, if you could haved joined 3 Y Combinator start-ups from any session, which would they have been? - blored

I know it's a lot like choosing between children, but I'd still like to know.
======
aswanson
He can't answer this without dissing the remaining groups he did not choose.

~~~
pg
Exactly.

~~~
cperciva
I thought that was exactly why blored was asking...

~~~
Goladus
It is. The problem is that what pg says will have a real impact on y
combinator companies.

Even if we disregard its effect on cliques, and even if you disregard the
morale issues that could result from the mentor saying "you're not as fun as
these other guys," relationships with investors and end-users could be harmed.
I gather that's not the sort of thing you should carelessly mess around with.

------
SwellJoe
Here's my bets (maybe I'll corner pg one day and find out if I'm right):

1\. Loopt (this is the only one I'm sure is on the list)

2\. reddit (news.yc is rather overwhelming evidence)

I'm on to pure speculation at this point...but I'll take a stab:

3\. Zenter (the only thing I think makes this possibly not as likely is that
they sold so quickly...I think pg might like to shoot for something bigger and
more world-changing this time around, since he already has plenty of
money...maybe Weebly or Buxfer would be number three in that case, while
Parakey probably gets disqualified for the similarly early exit)

But, I obviously can't speak for pg, and I'm just making stuff up based on
limited knowledge. Take it as you will.

~~~
rms
This list is more or less identical to YC's most successful companies.

------
ivankirigin
How about another question. Which companies were furthest from your
expectations, e.g. failed when you expected them to succeed. I suppose you
just don't fund companies you don't expect to succeed, so every failure
disappoints.

------
blored
I say: \- Loopt \- Zenter \- One of this session's companies (probably those
English guys that were looking to hire at the beginning of the session)

